# How do I install Outdoor Junction Box.



## luweee (Nov 15, 2007)

I am running an new circuit to supply 2 new runs of 110volt lines... I already ran the lines using the UF outdoor cable 21 inches under ground.... and under my new patio. I have the runs come up conduit nex to the house. what type of box do i use to make the junction of the 2... dont want a outlet here just a junction... I am having trouble finding the right box .. I THINK? I found a plastic carlon weather proof box to accomodate my 2 runs electrical (inside conduit). but there is no hole in the back to go into my house. can i drill a hole and hook conduit (run this into my house) then caulk it? Is this code? whats code and can u give me suggestions. also can i run romex from in house just to the box to connect to the outside UF cable runs?

thanks.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Some of the plastique boxes you can bore the hole in the back which I have done quite few time and when you get done just seal it up with chalk on the top and side but not the bottom { so this way the moisture and water can drain out otherwise it can ruin the wood }

And make sure you have RCD { GFCI } receptales on this circuits .

Yes you can bring the NM from inside to the outside juction box where you change over to UF cable that is not a issue as long you done it properly.

Yes there is blank plastique cover for it many big box store will stock it they should be less than a Euro or so.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

luweee said:


> I am running an new circuit to supply 2 new runs of 110volt lines... I already ran the lines using the UF outdoor cable 21 inches under ground.... and under my new patio. I have the runs come up conduit nex to the house. what type of box do i use to make the junction of the 2... dont want a outlet here just a junction... I am having trouble finding the right box .. I THINK? I found a plastic carlon weather proof box to accomodate my 2 runs electrical (inside conduit). but there is no hole in the back to go into my house. can i drill a hole and hook conduit (run this into my house) then caulk it? Is this code? whats code and can u give me suggestions. also can i run romex from in house just to the box to connect to the outside UF cable runs?
> 
> thanks.


I am having a very hard time visualizing what it is you are doing here. You are describing it like we can see it, yet we cannot.
Can you post a few pics of the areas you are referring to?


----------



## luweee (Nov 15, 2007)

ALso can i just use a circuit breaker at the ckt breaker box that is gfci instead of outlets that are gfci?

thanks


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

GFI protection can be from a GFI breaker or receptacle.

You would drill both the back of the box and house in order to connect the cables from inside the house to the junction box. Use a good quality caulk on the top and sides where the box meets the house.


----------



## luweee (Nov 15, 2007)

so can i just use ordinary house outlets then? of course inside my weather proof/covered outlet boxes?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

luweee said:


> so can i just use ordinary house outlets then? of course inside my weather proof/covered outlet boxes?


With a GFI breaker, yes. :thumbsup:

Great pics BTW.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Good photo to show us what ya talking about and yes drill a hole back of the plastique box which I have done pretty often and just make sure you seal the top and side but not much on the bottom { you will need to keep it open some way to keep the mositure drain out }

For the RCD { GFCI } you can have it either receptale or breaker location.

Merci.
Marc


----------

